# my ?&**#[email protected] rod&reel



## fishingmaster365 (Jun 1, 2009)

Ok i have lost a rod&reel into the clinton river. I was bottom fishing in the curret fo carpe and im 2 feet away from my pole. suddenly the only thing i was saying my head was god Dam# it. my rod went flying into the water and i caoudnt get it back. If you ever catch a carp with a uglystick and a gold reel with pink line. go to the clinton every weekened. u probably wont but, owell.


----------



## Scott117102 (Jan 27, 2005)

What section of the river were you fishing?


----------



## sigman (Nov 2, 2006)

Might get it back. I had a VERY large sheephead take my pole in one of the lake Erie canals many years ago. Heard the bell go off then splash. Bout a half hour later a guy fishing about 40yrds down caught it with his line. Got it all back.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

It was probably one of them Snakefish things. Rod stealin bastages.


----------



## Doubtndude (Apr 9, 2009)

That reminds me of last year I had my 5 yr old ( going on 20 ) Grand daughter out at the pond and she HAD to hold on to the Brimbuster pole I let the kids use , Long story short a 8 lbs Channel cat hit the crawler and next thing I hear is "Oh oh Papa my pole is gone" :yikes:. 
All I seen was the pole sking across the pond to the deep end and like a submarine it dove . Two days later I went out early in the morning and there was the pole cruising along and I got my casting pole out and caught it fish and all .
I know not nearly as expensive as ( and I do feel your pain over lost gear ) but to the Dads & other Papas out there its a good story . And now when I tell Shyanne to put it in the pole holder , theres no more arguing all she says is "Ok Papa no more stupid pole stealer ":lol:


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

I remember a device that attached to your rod, and when it got soaked it would release a float on a tether....


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

If i caught a pole with pink line .i would probly throw it back in lol just playing


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Fishndude said:


> It was probably one of them Snakefish things. Rod stealin bastages.


What evidence do you have that the Snakefish are in MI, and they they are good at rod stealing?


----------



## bassbuster5675 (Nov 21, 2007)

*helll wouldn't doubt they have snakehead fish here will all the people who had them in aquariams before they were banned. people probably did what they do with other fish like piranahs and siverdollars release them in to the lakes.*


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Fishndude said:


> It was probably one of them Snakefish things. Rod stealin bastages.


Either that, or a hammerhead.


----------

